# Solved: problem installing new itunes



## Ghaleon (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi. I just downloaded the newest version of itunes (version 5.0.0.35) and when it says 'copying new files,' I receive this error:

error 1316. A network error occured while attempting to read from the file c:\windows\installer\itunes.msi 

I hit 'ok' and it says 'rolling back action' and I get this error:

Error: -1603 fatal error during installation
consult windows installer (msi.chm) or MSDN for more information

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sirjun (Sep 21, 2005)

I had problem installing itunes 5. (I'd unistalled a previous version) Finally solved the fatal error issue by unistalling quick time & installing itunes version 4.9 then updating to version 5. hope this helps!


----------



## Dialted (Sep 27, 2005)

Sirjun said:


> I had problem installing itunes 5. (I'd unistalled a previous version) Finally solved the fatal error issue by unistalling quick time & installing itunes version 4.9 then updating to version 5. hope this helps!


I'm having this same exact problem, anyone help?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I too had big problems recently when I tried to instal iTunes5 after downloading it. 

I deleted QuickTime and iTunes5 then re-installed QuickTime from a CD Single which had the video filmclip including a QuickTime installation.

Then I re-downloaded iTunes5 and re-installed it, this time without a hitch.

I know there has been a lot of anger over Apples release of a faulty iTunes download/update, and as far as I can gather Apple has fixed the problem

So, I recommend a fresh download/instal of iTunes/QuickTime.


----------



## grant2801 (Oct 14, 2005)

Try the microsoft installer clean up utility - 
look at article 290301 on the microsoft web site
run this and clean up quicktime and itunes ONLY.
then restart pc and try installing itunes


----------



## Ghaleon (Dec 12, 2004)

that did the trick. Thanks alot.


----------



## bugmenot (Sep 10, 2005)

grant2801 said:


> Try the microsoft installer clean up utility -
> look at article 290301 on the microsoft web site
> run this and clean up quicktime and itunes ONLY.
> then restart pc and try installing itunes


Just wanted to bump this and say that this solved my problem too!
Thanks a lot, that took *a lot* of googling.

Word of warning: I know that the reason my install turned sour was Quicktime Alternative. I de-installed the codec pack and after that I couldn't use iTunes or Quicktime anymore.

No replies please. I do bugmenot.com, just wanted to say thanks


----------

